# Contemporary Composers And Unrecorded Works?



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Quick question for the members of TC who have followed classical music much longer than I have:

*Are there any particular classical news sites/blogs that track premiere recordings of new works?* A couple of composers in particular, Kaija Saariaho and Unsuk Chin, make me very curious about this, as I am aware of multiple works that have been completed, perhaps performed, but have yet to be put to CD. Also, I believe Gorecki's 4th symphony recently saw the light of day, but not in a recorded format. Kinda wondering if I'll ever be able to listen to the newer Saariaho operas or Chin concertos, among other things, at least without the aid of youtube.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.sequenza21.com
http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/?m=1
http://www.newmusicbox.org
http://www.therestisnoise.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Lope, I'll start lookin' around.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It is also worthwhile to take a look at the national music information centre web page for the composers that You are interested in:

Fx. *Kaija Saariaho*, they usually list new releases, You can also look at her own site; http://saariaho.org/ or at IRCAM where she has been a resident for many years.
(I'm sure that You can dig up similar sites for Chin or Gorecki Yourself! Most living composers will have a personal website and at best they list new recorded and printed editions to their oeuvre!

You can find more links to Music Centres around the world at the International Association of Music Information Centres web site!

/ptr


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Pieces recorded on cds are always at least a few years old, because of the production and distribution system. And I might add that it is often not the best pieces that are recorded, for various reasons.
You've got to turn to radio to hear recent stuff.
Here is a blog which notifies everything that is played in this domain on European radios :
http://comptradio.blogspot.fr/

You can listen to most of these on demand.


----------

